# Not news but history



## Tanji (Jul 17, 2013)

A pig's tale: the porker that jumped ship in the first world war | Henry Nicholls | Science | theguardian.com


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Poor Tirpitz - what a shame she couldn't have lived her life out in peace after the excitement of a sea battle and swimming for her life after having to abandon ship - especially when she raised so much money for charity.

Sadly, people were less sentimental about animals then.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Aww she looks very cute in the first picture.

How horrible that after all she went through and survived she ended up with her head on a plaque and her trotters on fork handles. Whatever happened to dignity after death?

R.I.P. Tirpitz although I know it was a long time ago.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Oh what a brave pig! I love stories like that. 
I also like to read about animals like Cher Ami, and those who received the Dickin Medal - Beauty is my fave just because she is a Wire Fox Terrier.


----------

